# Anyone going to Rockingham on sunday?



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

http://www.hotstunts.com/hotstunts/

http://www.frenchcarshow.co.uk/fcs07/

Stunt show and Adrian FLux car show, if the weather is decent I will be going and my mate has his 205 GTI on a club stand (if the radiator is fitted and front end on in time)

Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Im detailing a Renault Clio for the event...however im not going lol


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

exotic detail said:


> Im detailing a Renault Clio for the event...however im not going lol


Nice one mate, I was gonna give the scoob a going over but while its peeing down its safely tucked away in the dry
Cheers
AC


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Just me then??
AC:wave:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah taking my 182 along, Destiny applied yesterday ready.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

^^ show off.

I've read in some of your posts on Cliosport.net that you came on here.:thumb: 
My Clios in the garage, ready for a blast tomorrow to pick a new standard backbox up. St/St powerflow is getting polished up and put on a shelf in the garage.

Was going to go to FCS, but in middle of 'tarting up' my garage. Floor painted last weekend, walls still to paint. 
Oh, and i have my new pc 7424 to play with!!!!:buffer:

Gonna have one hell of a shiny Monaco blue 172,

JMR


----------



## 106daz (Jun 17, 2007)

i would go but im going to magaluf on monday


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

James_R said:


> ^^ show off.
> 
> I've read in some of your posts on Cliosport.net that you came on here.:thumb:
> My Clios in the garage, ready for a blast tomorrow to pick a new standard backbox up. St/St powerflow is getting polished up and put on a shelf in the garage.
> ...


You not going then ?

I can't show of my boss Brazo gave me the Destiny so I owe him...

Mines tucked up too, needs the wheel bolts torquing up, the centre caps put back on, tyre pressures and fluids checked and the interior and exhaust left to detail and she is done ready for the show.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Rich said:


> You not going then ?
> 
> I can't show of my boss Brazo gave me the Destiny so I owe him...
> 
> Mines tucked up too, needs the wheel bolts torquing up, the centre caps put back on, tyre pressures and fluids checked and the interior and exhaust left to detail and she is done ready for the show.


Nah, not going. Rockingham is a great venue though.

So let me get this right.....you work for Brazo? And he's given you some Destiny?

So whats the company you work for Rich? I'm still finding my way round on here. Never realised you did this sort of thing as a full time job.

I've met up with 182_Blue [top bloke] and I know Tricky Red, but thats it at moment.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

James_R said:


> I've met up with 182_Blue [top bloke] and I know Tricky Red, but thats it at moment.


He should know me, I'm his brother!!!!:lol: :lol:

Late post I know, just couldn't stop myself commenting.


----------

